# Pitch prices, do they need regulating?



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Just back from a tour of Wales, crackin weather and lovely part of the world. We really enjoyed it, even though our reversing camera monitor/tv unit packed up.

The price of a pitch per night ranged from £12 - £20 with electric. There is nothing to justify some of the pricing, the £20 one had a sloping pitch, was next to the entrance, two showers, one loo, one dishwashing sink. The £12 one was flat, on a river, 3 showers, 3 loos, 3 sinks, shop nearby and free fishing BUT hook-up was £5.

I know they all need to make a living at this but surely there has got to be some pricing structure


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: pitch prices, do they need regulated*



lufc said:


> Just back from a tour of Wales, crackin weather and lovely part of the world. We really enjoyed it, even though our reversing camera monitir/tv unit packed up.
> 
> The price of a pitch per night ranged from £12 - £20 with electric. There is nothing to justify some of the pricing, the £20 one had a sloping pitch, was next to the entrance, two showers, one loo, one dishwashing sink. The £12 one was flat, on a river, 3 showers, 3 loos, 3 sinks, shop nearby and free fishing BUT hook-up was £5.
> 
> I know they all need to make a living at this but surely there has got to be some pricing structure


Whilst I agree with you that on the face of it the ones quoted seem pricy, I think that they ARE self regulated in a way - you will vote with your feet and not go back. What can be more self regulating than that?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: pitch prices, do they need regulated*



lufc said:


> Just back from a tour of Wales, crackin weather and lovely part of the world. We really enjoyed it, even though our reversing camera monitir/tv unit packed up.
> 
> The price of a pitch per night ranged from £12 - £20 with electric. There is nothing to justify some of the pricing, the £20 one had a sloping pitch, was next to the entrance, two showers, one loo, one dishwashing sink. The £12 one was flat, on a river, 3 showers, 3 loos, 3 sinks, shop nearby and free fishing BUT hook-up was £5.
> 
> I know they all need to make a living at this but surely there has got to be some pricing structure


I know what your saying lufc but you have to set down your own margins and dont go over them. I have pulled into quite a few sites now where I have just drove out again because they want more than I am prepered to pay, I tell them that they are too dear as well before I leave. I just cant get myself to pay a high price especialy when you have no choice like when they bundle the electric in with it, whether you want it or not.

steve


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi lufc

I'm just back from 3 nights wildcamping in Wales, in and around the Snowdonia national park. It was the first time I've wildcamped and I'm amazed at how easy it was.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Prices should be moderated by market forces but unfortunately in the UK there aren't nearly enough camping pitches to meet the number of potential users so they can ask whatever silly prices they wish and still get custom.

Compare it with France - loads of sites with prices relevant to the location and facilities. Always free spaces, no need to book in advance, usually clean and well groomed. It's known as healthy competition.

Personally I blame the UK planning regulations, too cumbersome and bureaucratic with a paranoid fear of attracting "travellers".


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Prices should be moderated by market forces but unfortunately in the UK there aren't nearly enough camping pitches to meet the number of potential users so they can ask whatever silly prices they wish and still get custom.


I would have thought that but I was at a great all year site, all pitches hard standing and decent facilities. It was in a village with a good pub and on a regular bus route to Yeovil. It was late March and we were the only unit on site all weekend. The cost was £18 a night and the owner said " if you want to stay on after noon on Sunday to have pub lunch then it willbe an additional £5 for late departure". £36 or £41 with late departure for two nights was no bargain.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I often look at a field with some drainage added and a toilet block and try to work out the revenue. To me it seems like a canny screw with the exception of the hours (get a manager?) and the [email protected] of dealing with the public (give me business dealings anyday). 

As a side issue, does anyone know of sites going down in the recession? It's usually a good indicator of businesses on low margins since they tend to be propped up with finance. When the banks feel the squeeze they pull the rug from under the people they finance. So what we see left on the highstreet are the good earners. I haven't seen a campsite close. Feel free to correct me.

I have an issue with the amounts they mark up for extra people. I have 5 kids so any stay is expensive. But they buy stuff in the shops, go into the games room, we buy more milk, food etc and they get more from us yet sometimes a Travelodge looks like a bargain compared to the nightly charges! Some argue about wear and tear on facilities but many charge for showers so there's another £14 if we all have a shower one day. We don't use any more electric for 2 on a weekend than for 6. 

For couples motorhoming is a bargain. For families, when you factor in the price of the van, an apartment in Spain starts to look like good value. You have to love the lifestyle because if you start to do the sums things get depressing. Remember the days of a £4 pitch, take or leave the showers? 

I'm sure this arguement has been done to death here but it's got me thinking. By way of comparison I took myself and 3 boys to Aulton Park race track to watch the GP3 cars from Friday to Monday (Bank Holiday). £47.00 all in including the camping with cars and races all day. Marshalls everywhere, decent facilities (OK no EHU or waste facilities but do the maths - this would be IRO £110.00 on even a good value traditional site ), daily refuse disposal and no penalty for extra cars and tents etc. You just pay per individual then put up a bouncy castle if you like) Why is that any cheaper than a field? I'll patronise anyone giving good service but if I get one more grumy English berk telling me the rules when we're paying daft money you may see me in the papers.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

yozz said:


> Hi lufc
> 
> I'm just back from 3 nights wildcamping in Wales, in and around the Snowdonia national park. It was the first time I've wildcamped and I'm amazed at how easy it was.


It's only easy because so very few people do it. If it gets too popular it will be regulated, i.e banned.

Some parts of France are being to restrict wild camping in areas that have become almost over-run with wild campers.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

oldun said:


> It's only easy because so very few people do it. If it gets too popular it will be regulated, i.e banned.
> 
> Some parts of France are being to restrict wild camping in areas that have become almost over-run with wild campers.


Knowing this country I'm sure there's already some regulation or other in place to ban it.

I'm still on a high from the freedom I found over the weekend. Get up, go and find somewhere lovely to park up for the night. Early next morning have a cooked breakfast and get back on the road exploring. Park up when you feel like it. Have a kip when you want to. Chat to your neighbours for the day. Stay around if you get on, or move on if you don't. Wave to any other motorhomers you see on the road because while your on the road you're part of a travelling community


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

oldun said:


> Some parts of France are being to restrict wild camping in areas that have become almost over-run with wild campers.


Funny isn't it. Some of us would love to have the freedom that the Aires they have in France can offer.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fees*

Hi

I am paying £11.30 per night for a hard stand with electric, level pitch, plenty of loos, showers and so on. However, that is single occupancy - roughly £8 for each extra one.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Price*

WOW thats cheap. Should see what some Italian sites charge!

No you cannot regulate prices.

If you were a campsite owner and wanted to provide a large grassy and hardstanding level pitch with;

16A hook-up
TV Aerial Connection
Water
Waste Water

Be told you cannot charge over a certain amount?

MMMMM Pointy!

Trev.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

An emphatic NO to the original question.
Just vote with your feet and go elsewhere.
We have far to many rules and laws in this country as it is!

C.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

What a great idea! I should be much better off :roll: 



Oh yes, now just lets regulate a pint of beer, milk butter, plumbers, the prices of cars, motorhomes................................................................................................................. Well you see the problem!

Eddie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> I have an issue with the amounts they mark up for extra people. I have 5 kids so any stay is expensive.


Quite agree with you there jimbo,we camp with 4 children & the extra person supplements make a *Big* difference.
They should just charge for your unit,pitch & Hook up if needed,not as profitable as charging extra for 4 children,Dog,Awning etc,etc.
I wonder what price they put on Customer satisfaction & word of mouth bookings...zilch.


----------

